# Look Crash Warranty ??



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi, I was looking at picking up the beautiful 481 and was wondering if anyone knew if Look had a crash replacment deal or something like that. I know the regular warranty is for 5 years. Anyone care to enlighten me?

Thanks


----------

